# 2nd Dog Purchase



## Gabriel (Dec 9, 2004)

Our Gabriel is 8 months old. We've had such a great time with him we are considering getting another. The breeder we got him from has no puppies and might not for awhile. He is nutured. Where could we look for a breeder near WV.

How might our dog act with a new puppy? What are the most compatable breeds? What about a Yorkie?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I would look on the American Maltese Association breeder list.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gabriel_@Apr 20 2005, 12:22 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Our yorkie Chester and Maltese Chelsey get along great. They really compliment each other and don't try to separate them. 
If you decide to get a yorkie please do your homework. They are completely different then Maltese.
Yorkies are for ever puppies , so be prepared to have a lot of energy. If you are a very calm person then try to find a yorkie that fits your personality. They say male yorkies are very good with children but have more energy then female. ( I cannot comment on that completely but Chester is really good with children). 
They are both beautiful breeds.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

We have a thread already going on breeders in Virginia you may want to read. JMM posted a few names.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=3396


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi! I'm from WV and I found two great breeders - one is in Ohio where I got my Abbey!







She has 3 puppies right now but she won't let them go until 12 weeks, which would be in about 2 more months. I got to see them when I picked up Abbey - they were soooo tiny - like newborn mice!

The sire is Abbey's Dad, he's 4 lbs., has silky hair and babydoll face. Abbey's Mom was 4 1/2 lbs, silky hair, no babydoll face though. I didn't see the mother of the new pups but I know she is small also.

Abbey isn't show quality (she has pink on her paws and probably other flaws). But she's great to us!







But wasn't sure if that was what you were looking for.

The other breeder I was going to go with but she couldn't guarantee a female out of the litter has babydoll faces, silky hair, and history of non tearstaining. Champion lines.

If you want #'s pm me and I'll be glad to help.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Personally after being owned by Teddy...I will never have another breed...he is the sweetest most loving soul I have ever had.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I usually recommend waiting until the first dog is 1-2 years old (usually closer to 2). Any bad puppy habit he has, the new dog will pick up. It is better to wait until the first pup is an adult and trained precisely how you want him. A puppy and an adolescant can be murder on mom!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

My Sparkle is from a breeder in West Virginia. Her name is Susie Pham and her website is http://www.chaletdemaltese.com.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Abbey_@Apr 20 2005, 12:48 PM
> *The other breeder I was going to go with but she couldn't guarantee a female out of the litter has babydoll faces, silky hair, and history of non tearstaining.  Champion lines.*


I honestly think that this is a sign of a honest breeder. Believe it or not, most Maltese do tear stain. The show maltese looks all white and great but there is a lot of work that goes into maintaining white faces. If it sounds too perfect to be true, it is!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Oh Charmypoo, I wish I would have known you when I was searching for our puppy. Sparkle is so cute!! Huntington would have been closer for us, too. I didn't know half of what I know now about picking out a maltese breeder (Thanks to this site!







)

Don't get me wrong-We're very happy with our Abbey! Just would have made the searching less stressful!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Abbey_@Apr 21 2005, 09:53 AM
> *I didn't know half of what I know now about picking out a maltese breeder (Thanks to this site!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I know what you mean. I don't regret getting Lexi but it would have been nice if I had known all of this then. Oh, well at least I know all of this stuff now.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

This may be a dumb question but what does ROM mean at the end of a dogs name?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

ROM means register of merit. It means the dog or bitch produced a certain number of champion offspring.


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

what is a babydoll face? how can you tell? can anyone explain? thanks!


----------

